# What do we tell the installer when the 622 arrives?



## jnewtonsooner (Jan 20, 2006)

Looking for opinions from the gallery.

I'm in Houston, TX with a Dish500 on the roof. I have an OTA antenna in the attic.

I have 2 TV's - one in the living room, one in the bedroom.

An HP 65 HD in the living room with a new-ish DVR and a regular set with an older DVR in the bedroom. I lease the new one and own the old one.

What's the best option in your opinion?

1. Run both feeds to the living room set and keep the older DVR in the bedroom?
What's the advantage here? 

2. Run one feed to the living room and one to the bedroom. I'm not sure I fully understand what I'm giving up here in terms of PIP and recording while watching on the main set.

Thoughts?

Also, can someone break down the Gold vs. Platinum? 

What's the total cost of each and what do you get for you money by going up to Platinum? Is the only difference you get 2 more movie channels? 

I hope this helps others as we all prepare for the 622's arrival!!!


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

jnewtonsooner said:


> An HP 65 HD in the living room with a new-ish DVR and a regular set with an older DVR in the bedroom. I lease the new one and own the old one.
> 
> What's the best option in your opinion?
> 
> ...


I'm in a similar situation. I live in Dallas and have 2 TVs that are connected to Dish... 1 regular TV in the bedroom and 1 HDTV. Both have their own receiver/DVR, both of which I own (no lease). My 622 is being installed the 25th.

I have previously rewired the cabling in my home in anticipation of this (have had the HDTV over a year, but just now getting around to getting an HD DVR... was waiting for the right one to come out.) I have all feeds from my dish coming into the living room along with an OTA antenna feed from the attic, then I have 1 feed going from the living room to the bedroom. This way, when the 622 arrives, 2 dish feeds will go into the 622 at the living room, then the TV2 output will go from the 622 into the bedroom. This way I get all the benefits of the 622's multiple tuners and will be able to get rid of both my current receivers.

As far as the differences between Gold and Platinum, don't know that. I'm getting Dish HD Bronze only.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

jakattak said:


> What do we tell the installer when the 622 arrives?


Make it work BABY! Make it work! Tell them that.

Putting the kidding aside, welcome. If you get the Plat package, they waive the DVR fee. The Plat has all the movie packages plus the same SD channels as the gold.

Where you place your old DVR or use the 622 2nd turner is a personal choice. I would consider how much time is spent on watching/recording on the 622. You may want to use the 622 in the living room and use the 2n TV out in the bedroom, then use the free DVR in the living room to record and watch what the 622 can't. The extra receiver might be nice in another room.

Once you get it set up in the fashion that you like, in a matter of time you may change your mind and change everything around to better please your wants.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

boylehome said:


> Make it work BABY! Make it work! Tell them that.


And plant a juicy kiss on their lips, when they leave


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

HD gold has no movie packages. HD Platinum has all the movie packages and no DVR fee, which is nice if you have 2 or more DVR's. 

If you only have 2 TV's, might as well use the 622 for both, unless you need more recording space (30 hrs HD or 200+ SD). Since the bedroom is only SD, if you wanted to record something you watch on it only, SD takes up so little room it's not even worth worrying about. Also, if you ever upgrade that to something that can handle HD, you could run HDMI or RGb from the 622, as long as you don't need to watch different shows on the 2 tv's


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> HD gold has no movie packages.


Not completely accurate, since the Gold package contains all the AT180 channels including the Encore themed movie channels like Action, Western, etc. and also the Movie Channel West.

And there's even some HD movie channels in there when you consider HDNet Movies and the Voom HD movie channels like Monsters, FilmFest, Kung Fu, and whatever those new ones are that I can't remember since I don't have them yet.

I find the Gold (since I currently have AT180) to be the best bang for the buck, since I get several movie channels without having to pay the megabucks for SHO/HBO/Max that seem to still be showing the same movies they showed 20 years ago the first time I ever had cable.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

olgeezer said:


> And plant a juicy kiss on their lips, when they leave


Shouldn't this be performed only after it is demonstrated that the 622 actually works?


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

boylehome said:


> Shouldn't this be performed only after it is demonstrated that the 622 actually works?


Did you buy the mansion on Lake Shastina? I would have liked it, but was several million short. I think if they return the kiss you might want too check the unit immediately.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

olgeezer said:


> Did you buy the mansion on Lake Shastina? I would have liked it, but was several million short. I think if they return the kiss you might want too check the unit immediately.


.....and if that kiss is on the cheek:kisscheek .....and the guy's riding in a black limo....er...too late....


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

I think it's a personal choice (of couse, more $$ if you keep the old DVR in the Bedroom). My choice is to have my 942 (=622 in Apr) in the Living Room with my HDTV, and I keep my 721 in the Bedroom with my SDTV. I like using the 942 in single user mode better. With this setup, you get:
- can use PIP, both tuners, etc. on the HDTV in L'room
- can use the 2nd TV output to feed a VCR/other video device in the L'room
- gives more recording time to L'room with seperate recording time in B'room
- can use "redundant" recording for stuff that you think is "critical" viewing - record the same show on 942 and 721 just in case one of them misses that must see TV show
- if all 3 tuners in L'room are in use recording and some other "must see TV" is on, can go to the B'room

I guess, in general, I just want more tuners rather than less - family of 4 (2 teenagers) seems to really generate a lot of different viewing choices.....


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

One question will the installer call a day before to verify they will come, or will they call before comming to your house.

In the past Dish was poor on this as I rembering waiting all day for the installer and none came. had to re shedule 3 times before the installer showed up. Had to reschedule 3 times. to be fair to Dish I did get three months of programming free for my troubles


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

in my experience, they call the night before. but that might be a by product of the the individual company doing the installs


----------

